

Google's lost opportunity with Android - abhijitdhakne
http://abhijitdhakne.blogspot.com/2012/03/googles-lost-opportunity-with-android.html

======
Zhenya
People are getting better and better with linkbait titles here on HN. Wish we
could tag as linkbait....

------
sjs382
...for Tablets

